# Hanko vs okluma



## jalano1222 (Aug 17, 2016)

Hanko


----------



## jalano1222 (Aug 17, 2016)

*Re: Hancock vs okluma*

This lights are both winners....


----------



## jalano1222 (Aug 17, 2016)

*Re: Hancock vs okluma*

I meant Hanko not hancock


----------



## Ladd (Aug 17, 2016)

*Re: Hancock vs okluma*

Nice picture. Congrats on two very fine lights!


----------



## jalano1222 (Aug 17, 2016)

*Re: Hancock vs okluma*

Thanks Ladd


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Aug 17, 2016)

*Re: Hancock vs okluma*

I think your Hancock light is a chinese rip-off light. Let me take it off your hands for you.......


----------



## jalano1222 (Aug 17, 2016)

*Re: Hancock vs okluma*

Nice try ! Shine...lol


----------



## jalano1222 (Aug 17, 2016)

*Re: Hancock vs okluma*

It's Jeff Hanko not hancock,,, my bad....


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Aug 17, 2016)

*Re: Hancock vs okluma*



jalano1222 said:


> Nice try ! Shine...lol



Always worth a try. 

You should update the title to your OP as it is still showing Hancock.


----------



## jalano1222 (Aug 17, 2016)

*Re: Hancock vs okluma*

Thanks ..I will try


----------



## hombreluhrs (Aug 17, 2016)

*Re: Hancock vs okluma*

I like the Hanko and the Pelican case.....the Okluma isn't too bad either


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 17, 2016)

jalano1222 said:


> Thanks ..I will try



Click "go advanced" on the edit feature to reveal the title. 

Very nice lights.


----------



## jalano1222 (Aug 17, 2016)

*Re: Hancock vs okluma*

Hombreluhrs you are the winner ,you can have the Hanko and the pelican case this friday...


----------



## lightknot (Aug 17, 2016)

*Re: Hancock vs okluma*

Wait, was this a contest?


----------



## Thetasigma (Aug 17, 2016)

*Re: Hancock vs okluma*

I personally prefer the aesthetic of the Okluma's, however they are both well machined pieces.


----------



## magellan (Aug 21, 2016)

*Re: Hancock vs okluma*

I can't really choose one over the other. They're both great lights.


----------



## jclubbn5 (Sep 12, 2016)

Why not both!


----------



## Kidzag (Nov 10, 2016)

Just picked up my first Okluma in the last drop, I'm sure it won't disappoint


----------



## 2flyfish444 (Dec 4, 2016)

Both are outstanding in my opinion!!


----------

